# v2 lipo car



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

so what kind of cells would you use if you wanted to put them in a buds v2 car i dont want to go crazy here just two cells 7.2 volts is all i want to go here


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Team Scream has a 7.4v saddle pack that would fit. He was also testing a smaller Mah lipo at 7.4v that sat on 1 side of the car and the radio gear on the other to balance the weight.


----------



## chris moore (Dec 15, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Team Scream has a 7.4v saddle pack that would fit. He was also testing a smaller Mah lipo at 7.4v that sat on 1 side of the car and the radio gear on the other to balance the weight.


Any link to this lipo?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

http://teamscreamracing.com/product.php?id=405

You can call him, John, at 978-337-0429 and talk to him about the lipo he tested and what he recomends.
-Wayne


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Whoa, $80 for a tiny 1800mah 15c saddle pack!?! If I was gonna blow that kinda $ I would probably go with this http://www.maxamps.com/Lipo-2200-74-Saddle.htm I'm assuming being it's made to fit the Tek 18x platform as well that it would work too. If you look at the stats its a 2200 mah 25c pack, which for just a few bucks more is quite a bit better battery IMO. I mean whats a few bucks at that point, lol 

Or as Sg1 suggested give that guy a call and see what he found out with the other option which would likely cost you half as much as going with the saddle pack.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I don't think I ever ran 7.4 volts in my BRP car...lol... With a 4 cell 2/3 a pack and a 6.9kv motor it's hard enough to drive!! But, as I said earlier, give John a call. He'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

sg1 said:


> I don't think I ever ran 7.4 volts in my BRP car...lol... With a 4 cell 2/3 a pack and a 6.9kv motor it's hard enough to drive!! But, as I said earlier, give John a call. He'll point you in the right direction.


Lol, guess motor would come into play too along with experience and track size. I think that battery would be fine for a 4200kv or a 5400kv motor but 6900kv, yea, I could see that being a bit much.


----------

